# how do i get a really glossy wall with paint?



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

High gloss is as glossy as it gets:laughing: As far as I know


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I agree, but what are you trying to achieve and why in this interior situation? is the ultra high gloss a look you want or do you need it for protection or something? 

You can use either paint store or artists store clear gloss acrylic coatings to get as high as possible. Just don't rush things and let the paint and subsequent layers cure. MAB sells gloss acrylic interior paints that are nice but they do not hold tints well so if you have a dark color in mind you will be out of luck. 

Oil based paints will have higher gloss to start but will chalk over time and because of the VOCs you should probably not be using them inside where people live. This is the reason you cannot get them in parts of the US as a homeowner. 

Silicon or epoxy alternatives will not give you that more gloss and if you use them on a wall, they wall chip. 

Never tried it but I guess you could prime well and try a melamine paint.

These folks may have ideas. I have used their products. 

http://uscoatingsolutions.com/interior-paint.html

God help you with some of these approaches if you change your mind in a year or two. 

Would a sheet of vinyl be glossy enough? You can have those output in wall widths at your local large output graphics store in whatever color or creation you and your computer can come up with. Apply it, protective gloss coat it, take it down with a hair dryer when you tire of it.


----------



## emopoops (Nov 12, 2009)

i want to make sure that all my walls indoors are glossiest as they can be, for the effect. and in the bathroom with the steam yeah im going to need some protections for the bathroom walls. im looking to make my floors really high gloss too. but this is just for the walls i want my walls light neutral colors, and some are going to be white.

i dont know about a vynal


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

emopoops said:


> i want to make sure that all my walls indoors are glossiest as they can be, for the effect. and in the bathroom with the steam yeah im going to need some protections for the bathroom walls. im looking to make my floors really high gloss too. but this is just for the walls i want my walls light neutral colors, and some are going to be white.
> 
> i dont know about a vynal


 
May I ask WHY?:huh:The high gloss paint will protest your bath walls just fine.


----------



## emopoops (Nov 12, 2009)

well im a big fan of the epoxy resin kind of look they do on restraunt tables i woud like glossy walls/ceilings and doors and floors


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

After several coats of a high gloss you can polish the walls to increase the gloss. For high gloss cabinets I start sanding the final coat with 800 girt... down to 5000 grit then three different levels of polishing compounds... that is how you get the level of gloss you want. Like the gloss on a granite top... we polish with 8000 grit then fine tune that three levels finer.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

hi laura.

like sdsester mentioned, they make high gloss vinyl sheets that will be glossier and smoother than any paint job.
it's available at HD or other bigbox stores too. it's great for removing the blood when you kill a dragon in your bathroom.

DM


----------



## emopoops (Nov 12, 2009)

dragon in the bathroom? whats that? anyways. whats they are availible at HD mean etc..
i dont know where that is or the other one u mentioned either. vynal that are gloosier than paint? so does that mean high gloss paint wont get me the high reflective look im going for but the vinal sheets will what are they called? sounds like that is the way i have to go. is that the way to get high gloss/highly reflective walls?


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Prior poster is wrong, you cannot get custom vinyl (or anything else meant for but the Godless unwashed masses at Home Depot (HD). You can get it from your local large output graphics supplier. It is the stuff they wrap airplanes, buses, cars and so forth with. You can use it in interiors as do major airports, bus and train stations, etc.

But one final time, why? Why don't you tell us what you are really trying to pull off here?

You will not dare ever walk on, touch, chip or otherwise live with it and since I am guessing you do not live in an airport? It will have a new car smell without the ventilation cars come with.

Talk to the guys who paint cars. They know as much as anybody about achieving high gloss finishes.

You are going to hate this idea of yours when you change your mind!


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

you could also cover the walls with a high gloss formica. you can buy it in 60" X 144" sheets.


----------



## emopoops (Nov 12, 2009)

i did tell u why. im very familar with the urban prostitution look. i dont see formica anywhere where can i get this at?


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

any lumber yard and even the kitchen department of the big box stores will be able to order it for you. takes a few days to get in. they do not stock that much since the colors and patterns available are very extensive.


----------



## emopoops (Nov 12, 2009)

thanks for the information. actually how do i get custom colors of the glossy stuff?
im thinking custome leopard print


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Search online for leopard patterns. Try google images to start or search the photo image banks. Pay whatever royalty to use the image you like best ($10-100). Use your computer to format it to the large size graphic you have in mind. Vinyl will come in a maximum width but generally in unlimited length. It is warranted for many years.

http://www.dynamitedigital.net/products_wall.php 

I am not sure if you are going to find leopard in formica but check the company website. It was never meant for walls but I guess there is no reason you could not use it for them.


----------



## emopoops (Nov 12, 2009)

ok so they are aclled wall murlas?
thanks. but do leapard print on vinal come in glossy high gloss?


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Vinyl is about as high gloss as you can get I think. Urban prostitutes wear it.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm really not sure I want to get involved in this thread, but I'll add my two cents just to try to keep it from derailing.

If you go with a paint (or any product you paint on), you want to be sure your walls are as smooth and flat as possible. Glossy paint will show every bump and irregularity. The reason flat paint is favored for walls is because the flat paint helps to hide imperfections.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

If you go with a paint (or any product you paint on), you want to be sure your walls are as smooth and flat as possible. Glossy paint will show every bump and irregularity. The reason flat paint is favored for walls is because the flat paint helps to hide imperfections. 

I don't thimk the urban prostitutes are going to care all that much.:no:


----------



## emopoops (Nov 12, 2009)

thanks guys but i think that i would want glossy over paint that isnt glossy anyday!
but i think i want leopard gloss walls. is there a way to put something over maybe a leopard wallpaper to make it glossy and see thru?


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Maybe but my patience with you has ended. You are not listening to any of the advice given here. I think you need some other help.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

paint the walls in a leopard pattern, then buy 4x8 sheets of clear plexiglas and screw it to the walls.
there, problem solved.

DM


----------



## emopoops (Nov 12, 2009)

plexiglass
i dont think those screes wourld look to nice
nor do i think that there is any way tha ti can even get the gloss look i want with plexiglas alon.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

it'd be smooth as glass, nothing glossier than that! and if you don't want screws, use clear silicone and glue it! lol
this is the silliest thread....

DM


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Thread closed


----------

